# Pump, controller, relay - strange issue



## fcandreasson (5 mo ago)

I just installed a new Munro 1 hp pump that pulls water from a pond to water my lawn. 
Using a B-hyve controller and a Hunter PSR-22 relay.

The controller worked with an old pump and pressure tank that all died last year.

Everything is hooked up, but about every other time when I try to manually start the system the relay "clicks" and the controller says there is a pump fault. All wires have been inspected, moved around and the occasional issue continues. 
After a try or two, everything works. Next try, it doesn't work. 
After 3 days of programming schedule (morning and afternoon) it has worked every time. 
Any idea of what can be wrong?
Controller? Relay fault or potential electrical hookup? Or compatibility between the relay and controller?
Thank you!


----------



## SPman (5 mo ago)

For some reason, unknown to me, both Hunter and Orbit suggest installing the relay at least 15' away from the controller. Could the issue be the program starts the pump BEFORE the first zone where as the manually starting starts both at the same time (too much current)?


----------



## fcandreasson (5 mo ago)

Good point. We did install them about 15 Ft apart, also also tried numerous times to start manually just one zone, all together but the same inconsistent working and not working kept happening.


----------



## fcandreasson (5 mo ago)

Today, day 4 of running the automated program, was the first time the pump faulted. So now there is no consistency to when that works either


----------



## SPman (5 mo ago)

The in rush on that pump relay coil is 1250mA (270mA holding) . If there is no delay on the zone valve add that on top.

The B-hyve maximum rated output is 750mA.

Just looked at the orbit pump relay, thier coil draws half the amperage of the Hunter.


----------



## fcandreasson (5 mo ago)

Thank you for that information. 
Does that mean that I either need to change the relay to be a Hunter relay, or change the controller to be a Orbit controller to make them more compatible?


----------



## SPman (5 mo ago)

fcandreasson said:


> Thank you for that information.
> Does that mean that I either need to change the relay to be a Hunter relay, or change the controller to be a Orbit controller to make them more compatible?


I would try the Orbit relay (Part #: 57009) with your Orbit B-Hyve controller.


----------



## fcandreasson (5 mo ago)

I replaced the relay with the Orbit 57009 and so far, it's working great. Keeping my fingers crossed that it will keep on going smooth.

One minor issue is that it takes about 1-2 minutes for the sprinklers to work after the pump start. No issue with the delay but when water first is flowing there is not enough pressure so it puddles for about 30 seconds. No issue when it switches from zone 1 to 2 so it's definitely pressure related. I don't recall it having that issue before.

Thank you very much!


----------



## SPman (5 mo ago)

I'm glad to hear it's working but I don't know why you'd be experiencing a delay; that has me puzzled.


----------



## fcandreasson (5 mo ago)

Thank you. Delay can't be due to the relay or anything electrical. My guess is there is either some clogging in the line, or it drains out slowly when not in use, or maybe there is a possible leak in the main. Nothing visible. I just thought the pressure would come on pretty quickly when run daily. The distance from the pump to the valves is just a few feet. 
Oh well, a huge step in the right direction. 
Thank you again!!


----------

